# Car Washes and doors locking



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Not sure whay this happens but whenever I bring the car to a full service (you don't stay in the car) car wash, whenever the ride is over the doors are always locked.

Lucky for me I realize this and bring the extra ket with me.

Is there something I can do to stop this? (Besides going to a car wash where you sit in the car for the whole ride).

Thanks


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I would never have that problem since I would never take my car to a wash like that. Those things can damage your car. Even the auto washes that you sit in your car can have to high of spray pressure & with the spinning action take off paint!


----------



## Dreamsofyou365 (Jun 26, 2012)

I agree. I wouldnt take the car to the car wash considering all the threads I have seen saying the paint is soft. Id be paranoid that it would come out with a huge scratch or chip... Hand wash only for this girl!


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

There are good and bad Car wash shops out there. I do use one that I have been going to for many yrs now. Its is a non Brush and they have a low pressure system and we get to stay with the car. I have heard of other shops that do not maintain theres and on one of them they had a antenna trapped in the spinners and it really did a job on the last car side panels front to rear.


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

I know some people do not have any other real option other than to take their car somewhere to have it washed. I am fortunate to live where I can wash my own vehicles. But like others said, if you have an option to wash yourself, never take it to one of those places. I did not even want the dealership touching my cars when I bought them. As for why it locks on its own, not sure about that one. At least you are prepared.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Camcruse said:


> Not sure whay this happens but whenever I bring the car to a full service (you don't stay in the car) car wash, whenever the ride is over the doors are always locked.
> 
> Lucky for me I realize this and bring the extra ket with me.
> 
> ...



I would guess that when they are wiping the inside of the car, they hit the lock button which is easy to do considering its location. However, I assume the key is in the ignition- so the doors will lock with the key in the ignition? You could always call OnStar and have them unlock it or if you had a smartphone, you could get the GM app and unlock it yourself!

PS I ALWAYS use the car wash both touch free and the one with the chamois strips. Never had a problem in years with any car! NO paint ever came off or chipped.


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

The car locks itself when you start to roll forward. If you stop your car unlock the doors then open and close one like letting the passenger out as soon as your start to roll forward again it locks the doors. I think there might be a setting to not lock or unlock with park. Not sure on that. I am glad I read this I do the full service car washes too I don't know with the LTZ keyless thing if it would lock the keys in usually it dings saying remote left behind but then the car might think you are inside still and lock anyway lol.


----------



## crmcknight (Feb 25, 2012)

gregh2000 said:


> The car locks itself when you start to roll forward. If you stop your car unlock the doors then open and close one like letting the passenger out as soon as your start to roll forward again it locks the doors. I think there might be a setting to not lock or unlock with park. Not sure on that. I am glad I read this I do the full service car washes too I don't know with the LTZ keyless thing if it would lock the keys in usually it dings saying remote left behind but then the car might think you are inside still and lock anyway lol.


This is true. If the car is in neutral while going through the carwash, and all of the doors are closed, they will lock.


----------

